# can't get past the first part of the game :(



## taylor2001 (Apr 7, 2020)

when I go to listen the the 'fearless leader' nothing happens, no one's moving or talking, everyones just standing silently so I can't progress ((


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 7, 2020)

Never heard of this one, but since you are just minutes into the game, can you exit the game and start over?


----------



## jefflomacy (Apr 7, 2020)

I don't understand what you mean. Can you post a video please?


----------



## Pecora (Apr 7, 2020)

What do you mean with "fearless leader"? Did you speak to Tom Nook so that the game will actually start?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 7, 2020)

Talk to Tom Nook or Timmy/Tommy to start the scene.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 7, 2020)

Pecora said:


> What do you mean with "fearless leader"? Did you speak to Tom Nook so that the game will actually start?



I don't remember, but "fearless leader" may be something Timmy or Tommy mutters off in reference to Tom Nook. People who are new to the franchise at this point don't know who Tom Nook is.


----------



## Frescian24 (Aug 6, 2020)

taylor2001 said:


> when I go to listen the the 'fearless leader' nothing happens, no one's moving or talking, everyones just standing silently so I can't progress ((


I have the same issue

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



Stevey Queen said:


> Talk to Tom Nook or Timmy/Tommy to start the scene.


How


----------



## Skandranon (Aug 6, 2020)

go up to him and press the A button


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 6, 2020)

Talk to the taller, fat raccoon guy


----------



## Frescian24 (Aug 6, 2020)

Skandranon said:


> go up to him and press the A button


Thanks got it


----------

